# Bruno Walter Box Set



## bigshot

I just got the Sony Bruno Walter box, and I've only had time to check out a few things. But I'm puzzled. I listened to Bruckner's 7th and was very pleased. It's slow, but the lighter sections have a real flair. The dynamic swells are incredible and don't come from the ordinary place in the band. But then I listened to Schubert's 9th and it was just slow and flat. The Wagner overtures were fantastic. I don't get it. Haven't dived in to the Beethoven yet.


----------



## joen_cph

I like his Mozart symphonies and Beethoven (Symphony 4) plus some of his Mahler in particular; it was too long ago that I heard the Bruckners. Don´t own the box. Needless to say there´s some of it http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Bruno-Walter-Edition-002kr/dp/B00CRB737S I haven´t heard. The Schumann is quite rare material ...

Are there are concerto recordings in the set (Schumann with Istomin, or the like)?


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> I just got the Sony Bruno Walter box, and I've only had time to check out a few things. But I'm puzzled. I listened to Bruckner's 7th and was very pleased. It's slow, but the lighter sections have a real flair. The dynamic swells are incredible and don't come from the ordinary place in the band. But then I listened to Schubert's 9th and it was just slow and flat. The Wagner overtures were fantastic. I don't get it. Haven't dived in to the Beethoven yet.


Strange,I've always liked Walter's version. But if you want it fast go to Szell ot Toscanini which I think you have.
It was a Boult speciality and he took it steadily--it was in his last public concert and I was fortunate enough to be there.
When it comes to Beethoven ,his last set done in California is also fairly autumnal but his earlier NY issues are more dramatic.
Of course he was close to Mahler so those items are always great.


----------



## bigshot

The Istomin Schumann is on it... Here is the complete listing. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88765489522

I was very surprised about the Schubert. It's not that it's slow, it's that it has very little energy at all. Maybe I was tired. I'll give it another shot.

The sound quality on these recordings is wonderful. Much better than the old copies of some of this that I had. Sony is doing a very good job with remastering on these box sets.

By the way, I ended up with two copies of this box. If anyone wants to swap me something for it, I'll send it to them.


----------



## bigshot

I listened to the Istomin Schumann concerto this morning. It's amazing!


----------



## Vaneyes

A box of Bruno would be too much for me. LvB 4 & 6, Brahms 2 & 3, Bruckner 9, suffice. His old world Mahler is snail-like to my preferences. :tiphat:


----------



## bigshot

He was Mahler's assistant conductor at the Vienna Philharmonic. Doesn't that make him "HIP"?


----------



## bigshot

Listened to Brahms second symphony this weekend. Walter totally nails Brahms.


----------



## Bill H.

Are the Brahms with the NY Phil, or the Columbia Symphony stereo ones?


----------



## moody

Bill H. said:


> Are the Brahms with the NY Phil, or the Columbia Symphony stereo ones?


As you will see if you read the OP (good idea) the Columbia Symphony.


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> He was Mahler's assistant conductor at the Vienna Philharmonic. Doesn't that make him "HIP"?


If Walter's Mahler is old world well then so is Mahler--and of course he is.
As he was a close friend of his and worked with him often his ideas are the right ones.
Mahler died in 1911 so there was no shortage of people who knew him when recording began.
It's not like Haydn where you tunnel back to find out how it was done.
Incidentally Istomin is a sadly undrerrated pianist.


----------



## arpeggio

*Best Mahler Conducter*

This set is really tempting me.

FTI. I have mentioned this in another thread. I have made friends with a retired doublebass player from the National Symphony. He plays with me in one of the groups I am a member. I asked him who was the best Mahler conductors he ever played for. His response was Bruno Walter and Bernstein.:trp:


----------



## moody

arpeggio said:


> This set is really tempting me.
> 
> FTI. I have mentioned this in another thread. I have made friends with a retired doublebass player from the National Symphony. He plays with me in one of the groups I am a member. I asked him who was the best Mahler conductors he ever played for. His response was Bruno Walter and Bernstein.:trp:


The Brahms set is so good and so autumnal,


----------



## bigshot

I like descriptive terms like "autumnal". I have no idea what "autumnal" sounds like, but it sounds really good.


----------



## moody

You know, but it means serene late mature mood with the wonderful colours of autumn. (Known as the Fall in the USA of course--not nice !)


----------



## realdealblues

I may have to get this set. I have Walter's Beethoven, Mahler & Mozart sets but this has a few others I wouldn't mind hearing as well.


----------



## bigshot

I have a spare sealed copy that I would give a good deal on if anyone wants it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Autumnal--shortly before Bruno went **** up.

(hee hee I didn't know that **** was on the endangering species list)


----------



## Vaneyes

bigshot said:


> I have a spare sealed copy that I would give a good deal on if anyone wants it.


Real good deal, compassionate, charitable = free.


----------



## bigshot

I'm always open to people who are interested in participating reciprocal off site backups with me. It would be terrible to lose a great collection in a house fire. It's always good to have backups at another location.


----------

